# Super Cheap Sub Package--Everything you need



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks a little too good to be true lol. Let us know how it goes after installation and the quality of everything!


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

This is my setup. Cheap and get good bass given that my 2 yo is in the car all the time lol. 
Pioneer 10" sub out of a cobalt ss (junkyard) $8
Buddy sold me his old 200w amp for $6 lol
And wire kit walmart $28 
Total setup $42  

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

cruzinred92 said:


> This is my setup. Cheap and get good bass given that my 2 yo is in the car all the time lol.
> Pioneer 10" sub out of a cobalt ss (junkyard) $8
> Buddy sold me his old 200w amp for $6 lol
> And wire kit walmart $28
> ...


this is a great thing to know that the Cobalt SS sub will fit out trunk, did it fit right in, or was there any customizing you had to do?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

It had to be customized to fit. It usually bolts in 3 or 4 places to the cobalt and the trunk setup is different. I had to take the cover off the sub, cut the tabs off the back and fill with jb weld, and it's actually removed the bag hook from the drivers side and ran a bolt through where is used to be inside the car then drilled a hole in the back of the enclosure and ran the bolt through with washers on both side's. Pushes the carpet in a little but not really noticeable. Only real problem I had was how close it is to the arm for the trunk. It sits maybe an inch off now. That's the only major clearance issue tho. May be able to do a small write up if anyone is interested

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

i have a cobalt subwoofer and im trying to get modify the back of it to install it in my Cruze. Maybe if you would do a write-up that would be great!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

cruzinred92 said:


> This is my setup. Cheap and get good bass given that my 2 yo is in the car all the time lol.
> Pioneer 10" sub out of a cobalt ss (junkyard) $8
> Buddy sold me his old 200w amp for $6 lol
> And wire kit walmart $28
> ...


Lmao that's awesome.


----------



## kennywiz (Feb 15, 2014)

suds said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm super budget minded but I need some bump in the trunk to fill out my music. I just bought one of these.
> Audio Savings | Rockville RV8.1A 400w 8" Loaded Car Subwoofer Enclosure+Mono Amplifier+Amp Kit
> ...



Very old post but interested in how this turned out?


----------

